# Goat won't eat.



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

My 5 yr old LaMancha that I got last summer.......well she won't eat yesterday and today too. I even brought her some warm milk, she looked at it and walked away. She looks at me like something hurts. She did loose the tip of one toe, broke off. 
Now her tail is all dirty and she has big ploppy poops, and when I rubber her she put her butt to me and stood there as I rubbed her bum. (way too happy) Heat?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that is not a lot of info to say anything.
when was she wormed the last time? is it normal for her to drink milk?
what else do you feed her? does she has a temperature?
vit. b and probios can encourage her appetite


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Is she utd on shots ?


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

She was wormed last summer. She has been getting DE in her food all month. 
Shots...I have no idea. Why would a goat need shots? I tok her to the vet when I got her, vet never mentioned shots. She shares her fence with my healthy chickens. No other animals nearby, except dogs, who have their shots.
I feed her "champion challenger" or something, it's kind of sticky and has corn in it. 
I heard hens like milk so I warmed her some. It's cold here. Put some acidophilus in it. She barely looked at it.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I would call the Vet . With your limited experience she is going to die. She should be wormed at least 3-4 times a year. Sghe should get a cd/t shot at least once a year. She could have tetnaus seeing that she has a wound and has not been vaccinated.

Goats will not drink milk as a rule. Offer some warm water with molasses. Gatoraide even. Take her temp rectally , you can use a people thermometer.

CALL THE VET


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

OK I will call the vet. 
She does not really have a wound, the tip of her toe broke off. Her nail.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Good , it is not normal for a goat not to eat.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sullen your doe needs to be wormed right now. de is do nothing for parasite control. if you take her to the vet take some poop pellets with you. your vet can do a fecal check and recommend you a wormer (hopefully the right one  ) 
do you have bacing soda out for her? how much of your high molasse grain mix are you feeding her?


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

My suggestions

Take temp , If she has a fever she needs antibiotic

Shot of vitamin B 
Shot of Bo~se
worm with ivermectin or cydectin orally.
cd/t shot and booster in 3 weeks
have vet examine for possible tetnaus and to see if she has an infection and what would be the best treatment.

Is she bloated ?
Change of feed?
Pregnant ?


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

2 of my hens (who are with her) have been opened up and cleared for any kind of parasites.
Feeding her about 3 cups a day, half in the morning and half later. Thats what the guy I got her from said to do. She has gotten fat this winter.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Patty...same old feed, not preganant. What would bloated look like?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Patty0315 said:


> I would call the Vet . With your limited experience she is going to die. She should be wormed at least 3-4 times a year. Sghe should get a cd/t shot at least once a year. She could have tetnaus seeing that she has a wound and has not been vaccinated.
> 
> Goats will not drink milk as a rule. Offer some warm water with molasses. Gatoraide even. Take her temp rectally , you can use a people thermometer.
> 
> CALL THE VET


patty i agree on most of the things you said but not on the shots. there are a lots of goats that live healthy lives without shots. 
to worm four time a year is a little bit vague. better would be do a fecal check and worm accordingly. my does were wormed twice last year. they did not need more. although milk is not a main ingredience in the diet of the goat, they love it if they can get it like almost every other warm blooded animal.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sullen you would recognize a doe with bloat because she is very uncomfortable. is this doe in milk? goats that don't work (breeding ,pregnancy, milking, still growing) don't need grain at all. what kind of hay does she get? 
can you call the guy you got her from? he might be helpful for you.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

She will not have the same parasites as chickens.

Bloated she will look like she swallowed a dozen water mellons


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Well she did get fat this winter. If I didn't know better I would think she was preggo.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Was she exposed to a buck? Is she getting an udder ?


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Not giving shots is playing with a loaded gun. For the 15.00 a year it is well worth it to me to know my animals are covered. Yes many live long lives without but many do not. This seems to be a much loved pet , I would vaccinate . Better safe than sorry.

My worming statement was in general. The poster does not have alot of experience. We could go into famcha or running her own fecals and confuse her . By the way what color are her inside eye lids and gums ?

Hopefully when she gets ahold of the Vet they will go over all this with her.

Is there anyone on forum close by who could pop in to help ???


Patty


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

No buck here. I have had her since last summer. She had a distended udder but we cleared that up. 
I tried to give her some warm water and molasses and she spit it out. Wants to know what is wrong with me, sticking her face in that? 
She looks no different that she always looks. Shivering a little, and seems to be walking gingerly. I will give some fecals to the vet and go from there. 
I forgot......she did get into the corn bin just before she quit eating, someone left the scratch too close and she dragged it over and ate some. Not a lot, but some.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Too much corn can be potentially fatal for goats. It can lead to bloat, polio all sorts of ills. This may be your culprit. But we don't know enough here - does she have a temp, is she bloated, worms, etc. Definitely a fecal will reveal a lot so make sure you take a recent stool sample to the vets.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

I think bloat too. Vet has not called back yet. But she gets really busy. 
LuLu does look a little better. Been massaging her.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/viewtopic.php?t=189

follow this link . It will tell you ewverything to do for bloat.

Patty


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

The recommended dose of mineral oil is 100-200 cc 


Patty


----------



## Egypt Run (Jun 30, 2006)

I am not a vet. But it sounds like she got into the corn and is bloated. Mineral oil and probios. I use a turkey baster. Load it up and wearing old clothes squirt it far back in her mouth and then rub her throat. Then give probios. Good luck. I give all my goats CD/T shots.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, read that link. Dairygoatinfo.com is a wonderful forum for excellent goat info. I would just give her hay as far as feed goes right now...no grain or goat feed until her stomach settles down....for several days. Offer her some baking soda free-choice....regular baking soda out of the kitchen, as much as she wants to eat out of a bowl...it will make her burp.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Vet finally called, she said 30 CC of mineral oil. Gave it to her, she actually licked the applicator. She seemed a lot bettter, hungry, so I gave her a liitle food.
I would have checked in last night but the last few days HT is crashing my computer.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Yogurt I can do. I have probios pills I can lace the Yogurt with.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Donts forget to get the CD/T shot for goat very important alone with worming the goat. These sure are very important for a goats life. Goats IMO can't just eat corn they need hay & other stuff to help keep their ruming going good. You can tell if goat needs worming due to eyelids will be a pale pink to getting white. Lots of water is goods to.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Thank you for mentioning that White Eagle!! I think it is very important that people just getting startied with goats need to know that shots are a very important part of responsible goat care!! And if you don't know what shots are nessesary - ask someone who knows! I think we all realize by now that there are some very well intenioned vets out there that don't know a thing when it comes to goats and goat care. Sullen - this is a great place to get information. There are a lot of very good, knowledgeable goat breeders here. Two other places you might want to check is dairygoatinfo.com and dairygoatsplus.com. They are full of people who are willing to help! I hope your goat is continuing to get better!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Birds and goats are susceptible to coccidia, which is something you won't find on necropsy. Coccidia is found by checking stool samples, and it is possible to check several before finding coccidia. Coccidiosis can cause the ploppy stools described, and if not treated, can cause death. (I lost a kid to coccidiosis within a week after I saved the poor baby from an animal collector.) 

Not discounting advice given by others--I stopped reading carefully after I saw that the chickens were necropsied. (Poor chickies!  )

Now I'm gonna go back and read carefully about bloat.


----------



## bergy5 (Nov 10, 2003)

We feed a lot of grain & I've had a foundered goat go off feed before. We have never had to fight bloat because of grain, yet. If it is bloat you are already heading it off. There are some great posts before this one. We have never given CD&T shots & never will. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't believe that chickens and goats have the same strains of coccidae.

I no longer give my goats any cracked corn. The get prime oats, mixed with a small amount of sweet feed (yes, I know there is cracked corn in the sweet feed, but it is very little that they get!) and BOSS. 

They are in very good condition. They get plenty of good hay, alfalfa pellets, Sweetlix minerals and kelp meal. 

Very happy goaties!

The woman I bought my 2 very expensive Nigerian Dwarfs from came by this weekend. She was astonished when she saw them, especially the doeling. She told me that the doeling's sister was no where near as big as the one she had sold me. She told me I was doing a good job, and that it must be something in the air of my hill. This doeling is still the smallest of my Nigies, but not by much anymore. I felt pretty good about that!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, goats can live healthy lives without shots. People can also survive driving without wearing seatbelts...but it sure isnt a pretty sight when either is neglected and needed...while I think that you could do a lot by switching from the sweet feed and getting on a regular worming and vaccination regimen, I would agree that it sounds as if you may be turning the corner on this one.

BTW why would a goat need shots? Well, for one reason..tetanus. It isnt a pretty sight to watch a goat die of tetanus, I hope to never see it again.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does she have access to goat (not sheep) minerals and baking soda?


----------

